# Help me plz, i want some fish!



## cxl716 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi, everyone! I'm new to cleveland.
I have fished ladue reservoir several times, all skunked!!!. 10 times in fact.....:S:S:S:S:S:S:S:S:S:S

I have checked punderson lake and saw ppl say the nearby ponds are full of fish. I wonder which ponds are fishable cuz I checked the google map and there r quite a few ponds. I want to know which pond, plz. 

I really want to catch some bass, plz HELP ME!!

THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Which side of Cleveland? This time of year I really on have time to fish ponds, not enough to get a day on the lake. Almost all ponds I've fished have had fish, some more than others. I catch a lot of fish from neighborhood ponds by friends houses. 

Here's a 5lbs my friend caught Sunday


----------



## cxl716 (Apr 8, 2014)

i live in shaker heights!, near case western. i have no idea which ponds have fish here.
plz help me! thanks.......10 times of skunks is driving me crazy..........


----------

